# New Mustard Gas BiColor Spawn



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, so I finally got the lady and the man to do their work. I see lots of eggs in the nest but because I breed my bettas more similar to the Thais, I can't get good photos. I like to give the parents privacy which allows them to focus on each other more than their surroundings.

Pictures of the parents are here: Julius & Pinya


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful looking adults I will have to follow this spawn.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure if you can see the eggs due to having to downsize images but they are clearly visible in the larger images. I'm crossing my fingers for these guys. Dad is doing a good job at keeping watch. Thanks, Lui


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

If you also notice I use a bin to provide privacy for the pair to spawn and also either no plants or very few fake plants. I always have infusoria growing on the window cills to provide first few hours/days of food for the older babies that will hatch a few hours ahead of the younger siblings. I still offer micro worms once they are free swimming.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

nice pair..and congrats on the spawn! hope they pull thru for you!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, I hope so too. crossing fingers for good results. Last spawn is doing great and will be jarred as early as next week.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

OK! so we have Wrigglers! I've been impatiently waiting for these guys to hatch more-so than any other spawn I've had so far! Im pretty excited to see them bouncing around and dad doing such a good job keeping them together. His bubble nest is massive now, over 3 times the size when I first took pictures. Hopefully I can get a show soon without disturbing him.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The pair looks very detailed in their color. Nice.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I hope with the introduction of the female from BasementBettas that the anal fin of Julius will become more uniform to the show standard with this new spawn. Again, keeping my fingers crossed. As I type I see more and more babies hatching an wriggling around. Very excited! Thanks, Lui


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm might have to get some of these fry for an out-cross to my purple gas/salamanders.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Hmm might have to get some of these fry for an out-cross to my purple gas/salamanders.


Interesting. I have a purple/black gas male HMPK. He changes color between the two.

This pair has nice color to them and the finnage isn't bad either so I'm very interested in the results on the fry.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll try to update as often as possible. Thanks again, Lui


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> out-cross to my purple gas/salamanders


 can you show some pictures of these guys on this thread? Thanks, Lui


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

New image of the nest. Its taking an area space of approximately 6inches by 5inches. Trying to get a photo of the babies but again, since I like to have them spawn in non visible containers its hard to get photos of the babies until they are free swimming. Enjoy, Lui


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Babies are now free swimming and darting around capturing infusoria and micro worms. Looks to be a nice sized spawn of at least 100 fry. Will try for photos soon.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Early morning photos of some of the free swimming fry. Spawning container has a diameter of 16inches and a depth of 6inches. Enjoy, Lui


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

wow, some really dark ones in there. I can't wait to see how they turn out. Please fast forward time a few weeks? >.>


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see more so great.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww so great!! <3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

bettasusa said:


> I hope with the introduction of the female from BasementBettas that the anal fin of Julius will become more uniform to the show standard with this new spawn. Again, keeping my fingers crossed. As I type I see more and more babies hatching an wriggling around. Very excited! Thanks, Lui


I'm trying to get a basement betta fish at the moment lol. Its a wild card, marble, dragon, butterfly girl LOL. Awesome Spawn! *stalks thread*


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> I'm trying to get a basement betta fish at the moment lol. Its a wild card, marble, dragon, butterfly girl LOL


 I hope you win! If not contact her directly as she may have something similar for you incase. Her bettas are amazing and you can't go wrong with them, very healthy and beautiful.



> Awesome Spawn! *stalks thread*


 Thanks! I appreciate the comments. Thanks, Lui


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

How is the spawn going?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pair is beautiful! How are the babies getting along?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You still there? How is your spawn doing?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> You still there? How is your spawn doing?


I'd like to know as well


----------

